# Silence of the Lamb Leg



## mossymo (Aug 9, 2014)

Never had lamb before, so this was new to both my wife and I. So seasoned up the four pound boneless leg of lamb with Tatonka Dust of course!













IMG_3241.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 9, 2014





-----

On the grill cooking indirect at 275º till the internal meat temp reached 105º.













IMG_3243.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 9, 2014





-----

Went to direct high heat for a good sear bringing the internal meat temp to 135º, then pulled and rested for about 15 minutes.













IMG_3256.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 9, 2014





-----

Back to indirect heat for some garlic toast and a bean and carrot blend of mixed veggies seasoned with Tatonka Dust.













IMG_3272.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 9, 2014





-----

Leg of lamb sliced...













IMG_3279.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 9, 2014





-----

Both of us really enjoyed the lamb, definitely be having this again!













IMG_3309.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Aug 9, 2014






Thanks for looking!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 9, 2014)

That looks GREAT!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Aug 9, 2014)

Lookin good Mossy!  We don't eat much lamb but that sure looks tasty!  Thumbs Up

Red


----------



## padronman (Aug 11, 2014)

Great title and great looking meal


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2014)

Great job!

Love lamb and would eat a lot more if it wasn't so dang expensive.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 11, 2014)

Venture said:


> Great job!
> 
> Love lamb and would eat a lot more if it wasn't so dang expensive.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.



The boneless leg of lamb was from SAM's Club for $5.98 per pound.


----------



## venture (Aug 12, 2014)

Excellent price!

Here I pay more than that for a whole leg, bone in, and on sale!

Wish there was a Sams closer to me.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

